# Groin strikes hurt ladies too!



## shesulsa (Apr 22, 2012)

Well, I am on day 3 recovering from a knee to the groin from a self-defense student and I gotta tell ya ... it friggin' hurts!  Saw stars with it and everything.  Hurts to sit, hurts to walk, hurts to do nothing ... ugh. It *hurts* ....

If it's not much better by Wednesday, Ima get an x-ray.

Any other ladies here been struck in the hoo-hah?


----------



## elder999 (Apr 22, 2012)

shesulsa said:


> Well, I am on day 3 recovering from a knee to the groin from a self-defense student and I gotta tell ya ... it friggin' hurts! Saw stars with it and everything. Hurts to sit, hurts to walk, hurts to do nothing ... ugh. It *hurts* ....
> 
> If it's not much better by Wednesday, Ima get an x-ray.
> 
> Any other ladies here been struck in the hoo-hah?




It's not the same, but it's still pretty horrid.

I remember finding out about this in gymnastics in middle school: watched a girl I'm still friends with, a somewhat ruddy skinned redhead, come down on her pubis on the balance beam-*HARD!*. She just kind of got pale and the way she _melted_ off the balance beam still reminds me of Wile E. Coyote hitting a cliff face in a cartoon....:lol:

Then there was this odd little movie, _Smilla's Sense of Snow_:






Get better soon, Georgia-groin injuries are really nothing to laugh about.....


----------



## Cyriacus (Apr 22, 2012)

Professional Wrestling taught Me about that years ago.
I mean, sure, they were grabbing and ripping at each other. BUT STILL!

On a more topical note, the Groin is a good target in general. Gender only alters the severity of the actual effect, as far as I know.


----------



## Jenna (Apr 22, 2012)

..phew.. the benefits of not training in a kicking art!  Goodness I hope you recover quickly and you have not damaged any bone underneath.  Please do not wait too long before reassuring yourself with x-rays.. Let us know how you get on??  Please take care of yourself until then.


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 22, 2012)

Jenna said:


> ..phew.. the benefits of not training in a kicking art!  Goodness I hope you recover quickly and you have not damaged any bone underneath.  Please do not wait too long before reassuring yourself with x-rays.. Let us know how you get on??  Please take care of yourself until then.



You're so sweet, Jenna! I can only hope to one day be as eloquent a writer as you. I'm doing what I can here, will update as applicable. (hugs) =)


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 22, 2012)

Not at all surprised that a BTG would be just as if not worse, for women as it is with men. All those nerves down there... sheesh. Get well soon Georgia! Best wishes sent on the way.


----------



## shima (Apr 22, 2012)

Oh this thread hits so close to home. I think I was 16 at the time (I'm 26 now), so it was my 2nd year studying martial arts, I was maybe a green belt or so? That part is fuzzy and irrelevant to the story.

So every Wednesday was sparring and as is the case in most martial arts school, as a female I was in the minority and was very used to fighting the boys. I was fighting this rough yellow belt who really didn't know how to pull his kicks or punches, so if you got hit by him, it was HARD. So he kicked me RIGHT in the groin, exact spot where the cramps pains like to be. So not in the actual lady area, but RIGHT directly above it in those muscles. It was a front kick, toes curled back, felt the whole ball of the foot go right in there. Started slowing down since I was in a *lot* of pain and backing up from him a little, but hands still up, and my sensei sees this, doesn't realize I'm in pain, and yells at me "keep going!" and back then I was pretty darn brainwashed by his tough love attitude at the school, so I was obedient as could be and kept going. I had tears running down my face it hurt so bad. 

But this is why I always tell girls that although we don't have to wear cups, it can hurt just as darn bad too


----------



## Jenna (Apr 23, 2012)

shima said:


> Oh this thread hits so close to home. I think I was 16 at the time (I'm 26 now), so it was my 2nd year studying martial arts, I was maybe a green belt or so? That part is fuzzy and irrelevant to the story.
> 
> So every Wednesday was sparring and as is the case in most martial arts school, as a female I was in the minority and was very used to fighting the boys. I was fighting this rough yellow belt who really didn't know how to pull his kicks or punches, so if you got hit by him, it was HARD. So he kicked me RIGHT in the groin, exact spot where the cramps pains like to be. So not in the actual lady area, but RIGHT directly above it in those muscles. It was a front kick, toes curled back, felt the whole ball of the foot go right in there. Started slowing down since I was in a *lot* of pain and backing up from him a little, but hands still up, and my sensei sees this, doesn't realize I'm in pain, and yells at me "keep going!" and back then I was pretty darn brainwashed by his tough love attitude at the school, so I was obedient as could be and kept going. I had tears running down my face it hurt so bad.
> 
> But this is why I always tell girls that although we don't have to wear cups, it can hurt just as darn bad too


And how long was this until the pain subsided, was it just a temporary thing?  Shesulsa is still suffering after some days.. this was the same for you?


----------



## chinto (Apr 24, 2012)

It should be looked at by a physician. It is actually easier to do serious damage to a female with a groin strike then a male!  there are tendons and things external to the female pelvis that are NOT external on a male.  

Please go see a physician about it and tell him/her how the injury happened!!


----------



## Dirty Dog (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm going to chime in as the resident medical geek.

A bruise is unlikely to still be causing you this much difficulty after this long. You need an xray to rule out a pelvic fracture of some sort.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Apr 24, 2012)

I hope you get to feeling better soon.  We men tend to think we have more reason to protect our groin.  Men and women do have body parts that are sensitive in different ways, but sensitive nonetheless.  But I think the real danger is to the pelvic bone.

I agree with checking it out.


----------



## DarkShadowfax (Apr 24, 2012)

I hope you're feeling better now. I've had someone fall on top of me with his knee - was in pain for a day or so. Please have a doctor x-ray it if you're still in pain.


----------



## Gemini (Apr 24, 2012)

Groin protection is standard issue for us regardless of sex. It doesn't surprise me that most men are not aware of how sensative their female counter parts are, so much as how unaware the younger girls themselves are. This is not how we want them to find out. I really hope you're okay.


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks all!

My Netherlands feel much better today. Some slight discoloration exists and a wee bit of tenderness ... I don't think Auntie Flo is helping the situation any, but Tai Chi was enjoyable this morning. This is an improvement!


----------



## Gemini (Apr 24, 2012)

shesulsa said:


> Thanks all!
> 
> My Netherlands feel much better today. Some slight discoloration exists and a wee bit of tenderness ... I don't think Auntie Flo is helping the situation any, but Tai Chi was enjoyable this morning. This is an improvement!


Very good to hear. Say Hi to Aunt Flo. It's great to have relatives in a time of need. :uhyeah:


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 24, 2012)

Gemini said:


> Very good to hear. Say Hi to Aunt Flo. It's great to have relatives in a time of need. :uhyeah:



I'm kinda sick of Aunt Flo. She's messy and never cleans up after herself. Rubs me the wrong way. ;-)


----------



## shima (Apr 24, 2012)

Jenna said:


> And how long was this until the pain subsided, was it just a temporary thing?  Shesulsa is still suffering after some days.. this was the same for you?



Lasted for a while, hence the tears, but I was good in an hour or two. A little tender the next day there, but nothing noticeable unless I touched the bruised area the day after it happened. 

That's the one and only time I was hit there that hard.


----------



## chinto (Apr 24, 2012)

it provably will not be.  learn to protect your groin please, many women seem to think they do not need to, and like I said its actually easier for a woman to be more seriously injured by a hard groin shot then men.  This is especially true if there is a lateral movement to that strike as well as in.  I would still say you need to check with a physician about that injury.


----------



## Burnse (Apr 27, 2012)

I've actually been trained into the typical male response of guarding the crotch when a low blow becomes apparent thanks to a male friend who thinks it's funny to take potshots with palm strikes ect. outside of class. My introduction to the pain was a ridiculously accurate kick and as others have asserted, 'Aunt Flo' (or the pill-free week as I like to think of it) makes that so much worse. Thankfully in my class the men are instructed that a point on the inner thigh is more painful for women so there's less chance of a girl learning the same way I did.  It's still amazes me that the negative result of impacting a large cluster of nerves is such uncommon knowledge.


----------



## chinto (Apr 28, 2012)

Burnse said:


> I've actually been trained into the typical male response of guarding the crotch when a low blow becomes apparent thanks to a male friend who thinks it's funny to take potshots with palm strikes ect. outside of class. My introduction to the pain was a ridiculously accurate kick and as others have asserted, 'Aunt Flo' (or the pill-free week as I like to think of it) makes that so much worse. Thankfully in my class the men are instructed that a point on the inner thigh is more painful for women so there's less chance of a girl learning the same way I did.  It's still amazes me that the negative result of impacting a large cluster of nerves is such uncommon knowledge.




Yes and you have external tendons and things in your groin that are internal on a male! they can be badly injured by a shot that would cause pain but not injury on a male.  I grew up with sisters and learned that it hurt them as much or more then me very young! lol. 
I also at one dojo had a few girls who liked to aim for the groin on guys. No problem, but they got really mad when i did the same thing to them!  They also seemed surprised how it hurt them a lot too!


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 29, 2012)

shesulsa said:


> I'm kinda sick of Aunt Flo. She's messy and never cleans up after herself. Rubs me the wrong way. ;-)



I personally know of only a few women who doesn't mind Auntie's visits. But as it has been requested several times. Go get x-rayed to be doubly sure that it is indeed Auntie and not something more serious. A (possible) fracture that bleeds is a _very_ not good sign. 
Don't be like my gf who is stubborn about going to see the doctor over a "little thing". 
Safe than sorry. If it is Auntie, then at least all you have to do is deal with the ***** as you usually do, and then carry on.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 29, 2012)

Glas to hear that you are feeling better.  Rest up and see a physician to make sure everything is all right!


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks again.

I called my OB/GYN and my tenderness and soreness is gone. I have no limitation in range of motion or bearing weight. She said if it starts hurting again to come back in. 

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shima (Apr 29, 2012)

shesulsa said:


> Thanks again.
> 
> I called my OB/GYN and my tenderness and soreness is gone. I have no limitation in range of motion or bearing weight. She said if it starts hurting again to come back in.



Glad you're doing better!


----------

